# 高価 and 親愛



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
There is my problem: I would like to know about the difference of 高価 and 親愛 as the two of them means "dearness". But apparently, even if their meaning is dearness, isn't it a context? When can we apply 高価and 親愛? 
すると彼女は, 彼の首に両腕を、 親愛を表すように頬へ接吻をした
すると彼女は, 彼の首に両腕を、 高価を表すように頬へ接吻をした. 
I suppose one of them is wrong?


----------



## Orenjideizu

Hi :-D

高価 is used when something is high in price or costly, for example 「高価な品物」(an expensive good) or「高価な犠牲を払う」(making a high sacrifice).

親愛 describes the feeling of love and closeness to someone, for example 「親愛なる友よ」(my beloved friend).

So regarding the two sentences you wrote, the first one (親愛を表す showing love/affection) is right, the second one does not make sense (as it would say "showing a high price")


----------



## JapanForever

So the first "So her both arms around his neck, she kissed him on the cheek to show her affection"?


----------



## Orenjideizu

Yes. Just the "親愛を表すように" part would be translated: "as if to show her love" / "like showing her love" I think, but maybe a native speaker could confirm that since I am not perfectly sure.


----------



## JapanForever

I've indeed some troubles to know what does  ように mean really...


----------



## Orenjideizu

Yes it means so much depending on the context >_< I find it hard too ...


----------



## JapanForever

By the way the sentence right before this one is this: 
彼は両手を軽く広げ, 妹と目を線を合わせる
Does it change anything to the context?


----------



## Orenjideizu

Just makes me wonder what kind of stuff you're reading ;-)

Btw, are you sure that it's really just " 彼の首に両腕を"? Isn't there maybe a "回して" or "巻き付けて"or something along those lines missing?


----------



## JapanForever

You're right I mispelled the sentence. sorry
By the way what does mean precisely 線を合わせる?


----------



## Orenjideizu

目線 is where you're looking, so 目線を合わせる means they're looking at each other 

Since it's 彼は・・・妹と目を線を合わせる it means: "He (...) looked his sister in the eye."


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks for your help Orenjidezu^^


----------

